# Delicious Lemon Slice



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Base: Mix and pat into a 9" x 13" pan. Cook 20-25 minutes at 350 degrees.2 c flour1/2 c. icing sugar1 c. margarineFilling: Blend all ingredients together. Pour over slightly cooled base. Bake 20 mins. or until set. Cool. Sprinkle with icing sugar.4 eggs2 c. white sugar1/3 c. lemon juice1/4 c. flour + 1 Tbsp.1/2 tsp. baking powderpinch of saltThis is really refreshing and goes over well when you need to take a dessert somewhere.


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

LuckyLou - Thanks for sharing this recipe. I have made these lemon squares for years and they are always a hit. Everyone should have it in their recipe collection!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2000)

luckylou,Sounds so good.......Thanks for posting this.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

LuckyLou, I love lemon squares and it does sound good for my next potluck. Thanks so much for posting this one. By the way -- what is icing sugar?Guess we're starting all over at the recipe forum, huh?[This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 01-20-2000).]


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Persist, in Canada it is called icing sugar. In the States, I am not sure, it is the white real fine powdered sugar that you sprinkle on cupcakes or whatever, usually through a sieve. Hope this helps.


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

In the states, it is called confectioner sugar.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Oh, of course!Um, yum!


----------

